# Think my mare is accidently pregnant!!



## Melx

Hi everyone, I know I am in the wrong section but I figured more people will see it in here.
Basically I have noticed that Star is getting very very fat recently, at a really fast pace but strangely it is growing down and although she looks humongous you can still slightly see her ribs!
I am now worrying because I worked out that she hasnt had a season in 7 months roughly (I just wasnt paying that much attention to them and didnt realise it had been this long) and she has started biting quite agressively when anyone touches her stomach or touches the top of her back in the wrong place. 
Looking back to last August/September we were at an awful livery yard that one day she had an accident in the field, I went down in the evening to find she had cut both back legs to shreds on the inside of her legs, Apprently people had been in the field with her all day and not noticed and apprently had no clue as to what happened (even though this yard suposedly prides itself on taking such good care of the horses and check on them constantly) which really wound me up and 4 days later we moved yards. It is since then (well roughly) that she has not been into season. I have done some reading up and they say you cannot tell if they are pregnant until roughly the last three months, this would be now. I rang the vet this morning and they said there is a high possibilty she is and the onyl way of kowing is to have her blood tested. 
Does anyone have any ideas on how I may be able to know myself without havoing the vet out? Our vets come to us on Fridays and other than this friday it will be another 3 weeks due to bank holidays and I am desperate to know!  I will try and get some pictures tonight and post them for opinions!
Please help!!!!


----------



## Argent

Get the vet out this Friday is my advice! If you need to know, and a blood test is the only way, that's what you've gotta do!
Even if she's not pregnant, if her belly has grown in such a way and she doesn't like you touching it, couldn't something else be seriously wrong? It won't be a wasted visit either way.


----------



## Melx

That is a very good point! Problem is that I have never had mares, only geldings! So I dont even know how often they are suposed to come into season. The only thing I know is that the year I have had Star she has always (before them totally stopping) come into season every 2 weeks-1 month like clockwork!
Can you please enlighten me? Have done some research onlikne but hard to know what is truth and what is made up! 
Feel really stuck!


----------



## Argent

I have no idea about mare's seasons either - I'm not a horse owner lol, but the vet should be able to enlighten you and put your mind at ease if you can get to the bottom of it with them on Friday.

What will you do if she is in foal? I'd suggest contacting a local breeder for help and mentorship if you're inexperienced with birthing etc.


----------



## CAstbury

Mares dont usually come into season during the winter months - so the fact that she hasnt had a season for 7 months isn't really an issue. 

For her to be in foal - there must have been a stallion at your previous livery yard? If that is the case - then the yard owner was very irresponsible to allow it to be out with mares.

Your vet may be able to tell by doing an internal examination of your mare - that is how they decided my mare was in foal.

Are you still in contact with anyone from your previous yard? They may be able to tell you if there was a stallion at the yard.

I hope she isnt - trust me it will be hard work for you if she is!


----------



## Melx

There were stallions at the yard but they were in different paddocks. The problem was that everything joined on the yard and wouldnt have been hard if one got loose to get in with her. It is by far THE worst yard I have ever set foot on and an absolute disgrace saying they are experienced horse owners and livery yard owners!! I wouldnt contact them again as I left on VERY bad terms and to be honest I wouldnt put it past them to know exactly what happened and to keep it from me knowing I would leave after the incident anyway. 
I wont be best pleased if she is but if she is, she is! Just gotta try my hardest to get on with it and manage it the best I can.
I am just thinking that all these signs lead to a pretty obvious answer! Like when you have owned a horse foir so long you know when something is different dont u!


----------



## CAstbury

Melx said:


> There were stallions at the yard but they were in different paddocks. The problem was that everything joined on the yard and wouldnt have been hard if one got loose to get in with her. It is by far THE worst yard I have ever set foot on and an absolute disgrace saying they are experienced horse owners and livery yard owners!! I wouldnt contact them again as I left on VERY bad terms and to be honest I wouldnt put it past them to know exactly what happened and to keep it from me knowing I would leave after the incident anyway.
> I wont be best pleased if she is but if she is, she is! Just gotta try my hardest to get on with it and manage it the best I can.
> I am just thinking that all these signs lead to a pretty obvious answer! Like when you have owned a horse foir so long you know when something is different dont u!


OMG! What an awful yard! Where I keep mine any stallion is kept in it's stable until all the other horses on the yard are back in. Or the stallion is turned out in the indoor for a while - never would a stallion ever be in the situation where it could get to a mare.

I bought my mare March 2000 and found out she was in foal in the June - gave birth to a lovely chestnut filly 2 weeks later  I was so stressed out for those 2 weeks. I was lucky with my mare - the vet had said she would foal in 6-8 weeks but 2 weeks later she was very restless so I asked the livery yard owner to check on her late that night and to contact me if she looked as if she was in labour - he thought I was over-reacting as she wasn't 'due' for 4-6 weeks at this point. Anyway, he checked her at 11pm and decided to check on her again in the early hours - I got a phone call at 2.13am on 21 June 2000 telling me she had done it all herself. So all I had to do was to get a vet to check both mare and foal over that day.

I hope you are as lucky. And IF she is in foal - instill manners into the youngster from day 1. A friend had a foal 6 weeks before mine was born and she laughed at me when I told my foal off and made it walk properly in a headcollar from the day she was born - 4 years later - mine was a doddle to break/ride/load - the other ladies youngster was a total nightmare - couldnt do a thing with it.

Keep us updated on if she is or not.

Whereabouts in country are you?

ETA - yes you do know when something isnt right - I agree with that


----------



## Melx

I am in Kent!! 
Yes the yard was awful. I stayed a total of 6 weeks and then moved because Star was miserable there, always hurting herself, and the owner started telling me that Star was dangerous and would injure someone on their yard (in my opinions they could not handle a 16.3 TB and hated the fact I, a 5ft2 20 year old, could handle her easily!) and that I was ignorant and rude because I didnt feel I could even talk to the people there as they were all total stuck up idiots so went and done Star morning and night and didnt waste time interacting with everyone else. They also told me going morning and night was too often and I didnt need to be there so much and also threw my insturtor off the yard as soon as she arrived, soon found out it was because even though the yard were giving lessons not a single person on the yard was qualified to do so! I soon spread the word to anyone I knew to steer well clear of the place.
Problem is I cant get off work this Friday meaning I still have to wait 3 weeks. My main concern if she is, is that I have been working her 5 days a week recently and wouldnt want her to be in work if she is heavily pregnant!!


----------



## CAstbury

My mare was being worked until the day before I found out she was in foal - so 2 weeks before giving birth! 

Can't your vet come out any other day? My vet's practice arrange visits for any day - sundays emergency only. 

If not - could you just hack your mare out from now until the vet comes out? So she is still getting exercise but not too much? 

If it is any consolation - as I didnt know my mare was in foal - she had no extra feed, supplements, change in routine at all until I found out - and then she was just turned out with extra feed. And she gave birth to a perfectly healthy foal.

Fingers crossed all is well - it could be a phantom pregnancy - my mare has had 2 since having her foal - and her foal (who is 11 this year) had a phantom pregnancy last year. It seems they are quite common - 5 on our yard last year 

Has your current yard got a big enough stable for her to give birth in? Would she be able to graze in a field - just her and her foal - if she is in foal?


----------



## CAstbury

If your vet can only come out on Friday - have you a friend who could hold your mare to have blood taken and then the vet would phone you with result?


----------



## Melx

Yes yard is fully equiped as have one lady on the yard who bought a mare last year without realising she was infact pregnant by about 9 months! So they had a mare and foal stable and a field to themselves so fully prepared.

Ye I can hack until then I guess and just lightly work her just incase, I have worked out that if she is pregnant then she would be roughly 8/9 months gone so not long till she would give birth. I did always say that eventually I would breed from her but I suppose it has just come around a lot quicker than anticipated! 

I am just thinking that the odds are totally against us and that she is most definitely pregnant. Everyone at my yard has stood and looked at her properly and think that she looks pregnant and that it definitely looks like a pregnant belly so just need to facts I guess! Want the vet out anyway though because I would rather know for sure and also for them to check there is nothing else wrong if she isnt pregnant!


----------



## CAstbury

Would you keep the foal?


----------



## sharon_gurney

Dont beat yourself up about working her, it is in fact better for her and helps keep muscle tone.

The vet would just need to do a rectal exam to know if she was pregnant, there shouldnt be any need for blood tests this late on in pregnancy

Check her udders, they start to fill a couple of weeks before her due date you will see a distinct change. Her teats will also wax over nearer the time.

You will also notice the muscles in her hind quaters near the base of the tail relax so the base of the tail looks overly prominent.

Ensue that she is getting enough good quality food and hay and start doing plenty of reading.


try not to worry too much, most mares sail through pregnancy and birth without a hiccup but there is no harm in being well prepared,


----------



## Melx

CAstbury said:


> Would you keep the foal?


Well obviously I would have to for first 6 months and then tbh I dont think I would have the heart to sell it! This is my dilema 
I know that I would want to keep it because Star is such a lovely amazing horse which is why I wanted to breed from her eventually anyway as I think it would be a waste not to! Such a perfect temperament and very nice looking too so I am sure any foal of hers would be a stunner! I also like the idea of having something from day one, that way you know where it has come from and also know how to handle it and also there is less chance of losing your confidence with it etc when it comes to breaking and stuff like that if it is a little hyper, which I am sure it will be judging by its mum  You would have a bond like no other! 

And Sharon_Gurney, Thankyou for that post, has made me feel aa little better in the respect of trying not to worry so much! If she is there is nothing I can do about it so better to be excited than worried I guess!
Just have to wait and see I think!


----------



## Melx

Hi everyone, here is a pic I took last night. Its not that great but you get the idea! Sent the photo to a breeder I know and they think she definitely looks pregnant and also have vet coming Friday as have managed to get an hour off work.
Spoke to some people last night and apparently I can in fact sue the yard for such a situation so have decided that if she is pregnant I will be seeking legal action over it.
I feel they have put my horses safety in danger and have made a complete fool of me by letting me believe my horse was fine. If she is infact pregnant and I had been heavily competing her who knows what might have happened! Luckily this isnt the case and she is only in moderate work but I am not going to work her until I know the answer because I know I will only be worrying about it. Just want to know the answer so we can then deal with the problem at hand.
Please let me know what you all think! Thanks again


----------



## Argent

Good for you not letting them get away with the abuse  I'd have been furious if I'd left my rats in someone else's care and they came back to me pregnant, shouldn't be any different for a horse, even moreso because of the added dangers involved if you had competed with her.
Her belly definately looks large and low - looking forward to what the vet has to say! Personally I've only ever seen a small pony pregnant and she was bulging at the sides and everything, I think she was about ready to pop, your mare could have a good while left to go.


----------



## celicababe1986

hi where abouts in kent are you? i am in dartford/bexley. i brought a mare who was in foal,had to learn very quickly!


----------



## JJAK

Its hard to say from your picture, youd need some from a few different angles.


----------



## Melx

I am about an hour from u then, I am about 10 minutes from Maidstone the other way! I am really stressing about all of this now, I really dont have the first clue about foals and what to do with them, what mares can eat and what excersize they can do etc when they are in foal and also where they have to have the foal, do they have to be stabled or can they be in field, doesn she have to be alone in field.
I really am lost!!


----------



## JJAK

Honestly dont worry  

If she is pregnant you can get good quality stud mixes which will give her all the vitamines etc she needs, as for working them seriously dont worry, alot of mares are kept in work whilst they are in foal and some even still go out and compete at low level. Many people choose to keep the mare and foal separete to other horses, purely for the safety of the foal. Also its up to you wether she is stabled or let out in the field - my mare foaled in the field and both mare and foal lived out from day 1 with a field shelter (admittedly i did fill it full of straw!) however a friend of mine chose to keep her mare in until foal was 2 weeks old and then let them out. 

There is just as big a support network with foals as there is with pups, the same goes pretty much, socialise and handle from day one and you *should* have no problems


----------



## Doolally

How big is she? luckily she doesn't look too small, but how big were the stallions that you knew of being there? 
If she is pregnant i'd be sending the old yard all the related foaling charges!!


----------



## Melx

Well if she is I think I am going to buy all the books I can!! lol then need to find a name for it (fingers crossed for a filly) and buy anything it may need!!
One girl at my yard made the point of it being the best time of year because they can live out and then they would still be together when winter hits meaning only paying livery for one stable and then weaning them beginning of next year so when they are seperate but living out!
I think the worries about money arent a problem, I dont think I will notice much of a difference! 
I know I will want to keep the foal though lol I always said I would breed from her but in a couple years, wasnt quite thinking now! But guess just gotta go with the flow!


----------



## celicababe1986

i am down there alot ,have friends that live in coxheath .will send you all the info that i learnt when i am on a comp.
i am on ps3 at the moment and its really hard to type


----------



## Melx

Doolally said:


> How big is she? luckily she doesn't look too small, but how big were the stallions that you knew of being there?
> If she is pregnant i'd be sending the old yard all the related foaling charges!!


She is 16.3hh so not small. I dont have a clue about the stallions! I saw a couple new forest colts but didnt see the others, I knew they were there thought because I had been told. They werent keen on showing anyone, even liveries, the horses on the yard. The place has such a bad reputaion now as it wasnt just me they treated like it, If she is pregnant we will be suing them. It is so disgusting that they may have let a horse cover my mare and not told me, I am so angry about the whole thing and they really will get the full brunt of my anger if she is pregnant!


----------



## Melx

O I live probably 5 minute drive from there! lol do u know Staplehurst? 
I will have to learn what to do if she is pregnant and try not to worry too much, Although I think that is probably easier said than done!


----------



## astraldream

I cant describe how angry i would be at the yard owner for a mare of mine being put in foal, accident or not. 
They cant be allowed to get away with this irresponsible behaviour. I am horrified.


----------



## Melx

Tell me about it! I havent slept a wink last night because I am so worried about it! 
Fine if it was my fault but they let it happen behind my back without telling me and threw me off the yard so I wouldnt find out! I am fuming!!


----------



## blackdiamond

If she is infoal then you need to contact an equine solicitor & they will work on behalf of you.

When the local estate rented out the field next to me to a girl who had 8 ponies & a stallion she didn't care less what the stallion was up too.

She wouldn't fence him away from my mares & i had trouble from day one.

One day he lifted my gate off it's hinges & got into my field. He covered my pony twice. I was absolutely horrified.
I contacted an equine solicitor to see what we could do if she was infoal.

The solicitor said if she was then the owner of the stallion was liable to pay from the minute the foal was born to the minute of weaning i.e all vets bills, feed etc etc.
As it was i got the vet out to scan my pony & luckily enough she wasn't infoal but that cost me £160 to find out.

Thankfully the girl has been evicted from the field after all the complaints i was making.
She has left me with a £550 fencing bill, 6 ripped Weatherbeeta rugs where he was ripping them off there horses backs, a new gate & hinges.
So in total i am in loss of about £2000 which has made me so furious.

So yes, go down the route of a solicitor & they will work on behalf of you, the stallion owner will have to pay your court/solicitor fees too.

Good luck
XxX


----------



## Melx

Well as soon as Friday is here I will find out the answer and take it from there regarding solicitors etc. I have a friend who today went to the yard to immitate a customer so we can work out exactly how many stallions are on the yard. Unfortunately there was no answer on the gate or when she called so she is going to try again later. Fingers crossed we get a result! I had a look on their website and unfortunately there was nothing on there about stallions being on the yard.
I am just gonna do what I can to deal with it if she is infact pregnant and get what I think we deserve for all this trouble and some help with the bills of 2 horses instead of 1! 

That sounds awful what happened to your horses, I dont understand why people are that ignorant against the fact that it isnt right to let their stallion run with mares if they arent willing to take the consequences! These things always catch up with people and to be honest I think the yard I came from are just waiting for their phone to ring and me be on the other end telling them my mare is in foal with one of their horses. They are stupid if they dont think this would catch up with them! grrrr


----------



## CAstbury

Just a word of warning about threatening to sue them - I did this when I bought my mare from a dealer and found out later that she was in foal. After she had the foal my livery yard owner phoned the dealer on my behalf and he offered to give me money in exchange for the foal but he would then have her destroyed. We were so disgusted that nobody is advised to go to this dealer (who believe me DID have a good reputation at the time and had been used by a number of people I knew).

By offering to take the foal off your hands - they will be deemed to have offered settlement.

I'm not saying don't sue - just be careful.

If your yard owner only charges for 1 horse when they are out - you are luckier than me - my yard owner charged me for both cos they were both eating his grass! 

If you need any advice - feel free to PM me - if I can help I will. 

Just knowing there is someone you can talk to helps imo x


----------



## Melx

O I would NEVER hand over the foal as they are such an awful yard I wouldnmt want the foal ending up in their hands of all people! But I will be speaking to a solicitor mainley to see where I stand on the situation.
Was supposed to have the saddler next week but have had to cancel as there is absolutely no point if she is infact in foal. 

I know I cant do anything to change it if she is but I just want to know where I stand. I will do my best to look after both mare and foal but I am by no means happy about it as it means 6 months off work for Star, no riding for me, so would mean starting from scratch, again, with her and then sorting out what to do with the foal! Its a difficult situatiopn but I am TRYING not to jump to conclusions until the vet has been and examined her and we know for sure. It is just easier said than done not to worry 

Thanks that offer is really appreciated


----------



## Starlight Express

Hi there, OMG, what really bad management on your previous yard. I'm so glad you got out of there. 

The mares at work usually get diagnosed as pregnant via manual diagnosis a rectal examination. The vet can do this at about 21 to 42 days into the prgnancy to get an accurate diagnosis. The blood test can also confirm the pregnancy and of course how far along she is. But the quickest way is to have a feel around in there and you will get a result there and then. You can also look for a change in her udder, she might be producing a waxy fluid and getting a little swollen looking. 

A mare's cycle is roughly about 18-21 days and will be reseptive to the stalion from 14-23 days. 

If she is pregnant you are definatly entitled to foaling fees from the owner of the stalion or indeed the owner of the yard. They should in theory have insurance for such a thing as they are keeping stalions. And stalions should never be let free close by mares. Common sense really.

If she is not pregnant i hope there is nothing serious going on, but her behaviour could indecate she is pregnant. How exciting! You might be a granny!:001_smile:


----------



## Melx

O no, I am 21 which is waaayyyy too young to be a granny!! haha 
I have been told they will be doing a blood test to find out because she if she is she will be around 8 months gone  
I am really hoping she isnt because she is coming on amazing with her work and it will mean stopping and starting, again!! Although if she is I will just have to deal with it and enjoy having a baby around. 
Will mean my holiday cancelled this year lol 
She is very round, put her rug on today as its a bit colder and u can see her belly past the bottom of the rug! I am hoping she is just fat but think this may be wishful thinking! 
Thanks for the advise  Luckily for you Starlight express, your Star is a boy! lol xx


----------



## CAstbury

If she is about 8 months gone - the vet will definately be able to tell if she is in foal by doing an internal examination - so you should know on Friday - not have to wait for blood test results.

Lol a granny at 21! 

Look on the bright side - if she is - it has saved you on stud fees :001_smile: and you may end up with a beautiful foal (and years of stress/worry/work!)

Fingers crossed for you that your mare is okay - whatever the result.

x


----------



## Melx

Well I just rang them to ask the price as they like the money on the day and they said it will be a blood test so they will charge me for the callout and then invoice me the lad fee's  I am so confused! lol
I hope she isnt but if she is then I wont be disappointed! I wanted to breed from her in couple years anyway so just come a little sooner than expected I guess!
I just need to know, its driving me mad!!


----------



## blackdiamond

If they are taking bloods on Friday when are you likely to get the results ??

I would of thought a scanning machine would of been quicker to find out ???
Thats what i had to see if my mare was infoal & it will tell you there & then !

XxX


----------



## Melx

She said that she will fit me in a early as possible so the bloods can get to lab asap so I would assume a phonecall monday? At the end of the day as much as it is doing my head in it is a 2 day wait and either way the answer will be the same! Not fussed how they find out as long as I get a definite answer lol 
I am hoping they will give me some sort of indication on Friday though when they look at her! Will know more than I do 

I just want an answer, then il be happy!! xxx


----------



## meezer

Good luck for tomorrow.x


----------



## blackdiamond

Good luck for today Melx

XxX


----------



## Melx

12pm today  Little anxious not gonna lie!
Although all last night I was in deep convo about this as my mum is getting a tad over excited at the prospect of a foal! lol 
I am just going to take today with a pinch of salt and then wait for the results! Will let you all know how it goes!
Thanks for all the support, I love this forum!


----------



## CAstbury

OMG! This is exciting - fingers crossed that she is fit and well. If she is in foal you have some exciting times ahead of you. Let us all know how you get on with vet please


----------



## Melx

I will be posting as soon as I have some news to tell you all! 
Now I have thought about it I dont know what I want the results to be now lol


----------



## CAstbury

Melx said:


> Now I have thought about it I dont know what I want the results to be now lol


I can believe that! If she is in foal you will be nervous at the prospect of having a foal and not having had the time to plan for it properly - you will also be annoyed as the sire wouldn't have been your choice but if she isn't I bet deep down you will be a bit disappointed.

Will be thinking of you at 12pm


----------



## Melx

O yes if she is I will be excited but then again I will be annoyed that she will be out of work AGAIN! 
BUT if she isnt I will be dispointed but happy that she can stay in work! 

Ooooooooo I dont know, so confused!!! lol :tongue_smilie:

I am hoping the vet will give me some kind of inidication today, see if I can squeez out of him his personal opinion of it before the results come back! May be a long shot but I will do my best!


----------



## Melx

Right..... Basically to cut a long story short the vet said she would be surprised if she isnt pregnant looking at her. She said to treat her as if she is with regards to riding and feeding etc until I know the results for definite.
Luckily the vet that came out is practically an expert on mares and foals so had lots of good info for me.
Im not too sure how to feel about it


----------



## celicababe1986

Melx said:


> I will be posting as soon as I have some news to tell you all!
> Now I have thought about it I dont know what I want the results to be now lol


When I had my mares blood test done, they rang me an hour later to say it was positive...When do you get your results?


----------



## meezer

When do you get the blood results?.


----------



## Melx

Basically the the surgery doesnt have its own lab so the results need sending off so could take a couple weeks!
I am just going to take it as she is so I dont do anything wrong if she is! Good thing is that she said Star is in perfect condition which is a good thing if she has gone this long without anyone noticing. 
Just spoke to my yard owner and luckily she was fine about the whole thing so thats one less thing to worry about!


----------



## Melx

One good thing is that the vet is putting me a pack together of everything I need to know if she is pregnant so I dont worry so much! I am worrying so much I need to stop it! lol


----------



## meezer

Aw well i hope everything goes well for you both..


----------



## XsugarstarX

If you suspect she is, start reading about looking after a foal. If you decide not to keep it then its best to sell the horse when its about 1 yo and make sure its been handled and weaned.


----------



## Tapir

Just caught up on this, so exciting. A shame that the yard's negligence caused it, but it may be wonderful for you 

Best of luck


----------



## Melx

Yep, will know the answer this week!! Once I know I can start dealing with it and if she is I can start learning and if she isnt we can carry on with the work!
I can see a positive on both sides so not overly fussed on the relsults tbh lol


----------



## momentofmadness

I can't understand why the vet would do bloods over a scan.. a scan tells you their an then.. and an internal if 8 months would also tell you there and then.. 

Internal probably being the cheaper and quickest way to find out..
For people to see on pics you need a pic from behind and from the front and from the side.. 

I would want to know sooner as then if she throws her foal early then you are at least some what prepared.. 

Have you not noticed any movement.. ?

Also My friends mare was a show jumper.. and she was out show jumping all day.. and went down the following morning to find a foal in their..  this Mare was worked very hard and showed no signs.. it was quite a shock..


----------



## Melx

Still no news from the vet, Although I am pretty sure she came into season yesterday! My farrier said this isnt always a guarantee (he breeds) so just gonna wait to hear from vet.
Although it sounds weird in the last couple of days I really think her belly has gone down, and I am less sure that she is, But I dont want to tempt fait until I have a definite answer. 
Fingers crossed the vet gets into contact today!


----------



## mumtobruce

Melx , maybe her injuries were due to her maybe jumping a fence to get to the stallions . If she is in foal congratulations mummy but I know you must be worried . I know the costs are are a worry and a horsie woman near where I live has a foal now because she (like you ) had no idea her mare had made contact with a stallion . The baby is so totally awesome and really thick fluffy coat but its the vets fees that cripple you because the foal has to have an injection etc etc etc . Melx if that is your main worry then send me a private message and I will pay the vet for you . You are such a lovely horse mummy and it's wonderful you care so much. I hope you reported that livery yard . I am so ignorant regards to horses I don't even know what a livery yard is boo hoo . I do think though like other people have said she should see a vet just in-case it is something else . I know they can get swollen tummies if they are put out to fresh grass if they are not used to it GOOD LUCK


----------



## momentofmadness

Possible reason for a bloated infoal look...

New grass lots of it.. The gases sometimes make them look huge..

She is genuinely getting tubby...

Or an illness that blood tests are needed for.. like the liver and kidneys..

or actually infoal.. 

Personally Id of gone for the scan then you know straight away..


----------



## Melx

Mumtobruce, Thank you for your comment. It is a hard situation BUT no matter what it costs I will not sell my horse. We have come a long way and she is worth her weight in gold, she is more important than money! It is a very kind offer but I could not accept something so generous, It is my situation and I will do what I can to sort it all out.

With respects to the grass, She was on next to nothing (my friend related it to her shetties starvation paddock) Until Sunday just gone so wouldnt be down to that.
When the vet calls I am going to ask her if it may be a good idea to give her a check over incase it is something else, Fingers crossed there isnt anything wrong with her!
The good thing about a blood test is that because I am not sure what the problem is this should pick up anything else. I am not in any hurry (slightly impatient but I will live :tongue_smilie as I cannot change the oucome either way, Just have to deal with the outcome!

Everyone please jsut keep your fingers crossed that she is not pregnant but also that she is all fine and just fat


----------



## Steff

Like someone else has said i know why the vet didnt scan first. I helped when my friends mare was in foal, the vet came out quick a few times to do scans on her, suppose its dependant on the vets personal preference i guess, anyways i hope it all goes well and let us know, and if she is in foal post loads of photos when its born lol


----------



## blackdiamond

I keep checking for updates but nothing as yet !!

Sitting here with anticipation !

XxX


----------



## candysmum

just caught up with this thread any news???


----------



## Melx

Oh my god I am so sorry! Lol  I have been off work so havent looked on her at all!
I had a phonecall from the vet on Thursday and she is NOT pregnant thank god!!! 
Have bought her back into work and she is going amazing! I am going to get some pictures and upload so you can all see her progress!! Basically the vet thinks it is infact down to the grass and just her overall shape so nothing to worry about.


----------



## noushka05

ive been following this thread and im so glad to hear this good news


----------



## candysmum

Aww at least you know now and can get her working the yummy grass off! 

xx


----------



## blackdiamond

At least you now know whats what.

I'm sure is progressing well in her work & enjoying it too.

Thanks for the update 

XxX


----------



## Melx

Thanks everyone!! Like I said it turns out that someone is just enjoying the grass a little too much and she will not be pleased to find out I have just ordered her a grazing muzzle :tongue_smilie:
She is workinf wonderfully and its a nice thought knowing I am going to have a summer filled with riding and having fun instead of a baby! lol xx


----------

